# 1994 B644 Hymer heating query



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, loving Velma, our Hymer, purchased privately in August. Tested the heating today, and seems very toasty, but I have a question.

There are two blown air controls on the door pillar. It appears to me that they operate seperate circuits - is this right?

The lower one really pumps the hot air around the van, and provides to the vent right by the door and the one in the rear lounge and the one in the front of the step into the rear lounge. 

The higher one seems to pump air to the bathroom, the two vents under the dinette and the vent by the (LHD) drivers seat. This one makes a noise, and some air seems to move, but very little compared to the other circuit, even if I close all the vents but one.

I wondered if the cardboard tubing has become dislodged somewhere, but I don't really know where to start. Any hints or even confirmation that I have worked out the system correctly.

Cheers, NS


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

we have a 1992 B594 with similar heating. One position circulates the heated air the other draws air from the outside for warmer weather.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

In our van there are two separate controls. Both start a fan up, sounds like a different fan.

It may be as you describe, one is for fresh the other for warm. I will investigate. Do yours use separate sets of vents for the fresh circulation as I described? I need to check again, but if that is the case I don't seem to have a hot air vent in the bathroom, will check later.

Cheers, NS


----------

